# FOG IN THE SHOP



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Now the Sun is coming back down under so will the humidity with the heat.
One of the safety issues in the workshop is that nusiance fog that appears on the inside of the safety glasses.
Does anyone out there have any ideas on a safe chemical to use on the inside of the glasses.
I know divers spit on their goggles which works in water but not so well in the shop.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

try this link >grin< ... I ding-dong double-dog dare ya !


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

I'd bet that rain-x would work if you have that down under-tho am pretty sure it contains silicone so you would want to be careful not to spread it around the shop . . . an eyeglass place would have an anti fog compound too. might well contain silicone too, tho


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Dan. I missed that link should have done a search.
Fred I have some rain-x but not sure what it would do to my eyes.
Good tip there Barry. Some extra holes might work..


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I saw a face shield at the mower shop recently. It had a see through gauze mask. Might be worth a try.


----------



## bbqking (Mar 16, 2008)

Grumpy-
Just set your thermostat to 72 degrees like I do. Believe me that will take care of any fogging problems. Come on, you only go around once, and you can't take it with you. Yes, that means installing an air conditioner. You won't believe how much more shop time you'll accumulate. You can hang meat in my shop. As always, bbqKing. And yes , I still know what time it is In Sydney. (Time for an Ale.)


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

King, it's a bit early for a beer, does not mix with machinery. Air conditioned shop?, next you will be saying I should have electricity. LOL


----------



## bbqking (Mar 16, 2008)

If you are still running on that coal fired steam equipment, that could have something to do with that fogging. BBqKing.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

What's coal?. LOL


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

CLICK TO ENLARGE



[/CENTER]


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Grumpy,

As a scuba diver, we switched from spit to dish washing liquid. Rub a little on the inside and rinse it off with water. Don't know if it will on shop glasses, but it won't cost anything to try. Besides, it was easier than rubbing the diving mask with a raw cut potato.

Lew


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't know if you have any ski shops around, but they may sell an item called "Cat Crap". It's an anti fog agent for lenses and goggles. It works very well. It really isn't what the name implies, but then again maybe it is? I'm sworn to secrecy.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks everybody for your suggestions. I am sure there will be an answer among those ideas.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

.

.
.
.
.
SAFETY FIRST


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

are you sure its fog , or maybe grog ? lol


----------



## cpt_hammer (Dec 18, 2007)

As another fellow diver, we always used toothpaste(non gell type). Take a small dab and run it over the lenses then rinse off with some water. Works great for several days/dives.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I'm an old school diver so I'm not up on these latest remedies.
Most tooth pastes contain sodium lauryl or laureth sulfate as a foaming surfactant.
They often have glycerine or similar glycols as well to make them feel smooth to the tongue.
It's hard to say which or both may be helping our divers see better.
I'm pretty sure it ain't the fluoride. <g>

Bob


----------



## EAGLE (Mar 27, 2008)

I have never had a problem with fogging glasses but I think I once read that if you rub the glasses with a used softener sheet from the dryer it should help. please let me know if it works because if it doesn't I would like to know so i don't recommend it again.
Good Luck


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks jocks, there should be a remedy amongst all that.
Trim, no grog in the shop. Does not mix with sawdust too well.
Dan, those goggles suit you.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

</a>


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

wall street safety googles
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

Rain X Anti Fog


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

the other two suggestions is anti fog spray for hockey visors and for paintball masks. Both have worked well for those uses and would probably help you too. Not too expensive either.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------

